# Strange gill disease?



## petoira (Feb 25, 2009)

Is there such a thing as a disease where some of the fine filter element of the gill is hanging out of the gill flap? I lost a couple of danios to dropsy a couple of months back, then with 3-4 left, one of them developed this strange gill problem. I went away on holiday for two weeks, came back and all of them were gone. I did have someone doing 1/4 water changes twice a week, but not gravel cleans. Now, I've just had to take out a 2 year old female golden barb as she was gasping at the surface, slightly on her side and the side that was leaning down had a small part of her gill hanging out. I hadn't seen her eat for a few days either. I'm getting tired of losing fish now, and I have about 25 nearly grown platies in there and don't want to lose them.  Does anyone have any ideas? I can only think to do a half water change and treat with salt.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

have you tried treating for flukes?
use prazipro. if they have flukes it does a good job and does not affect the bio filter- always a plus!
http://www.fishdoc.co.uk/disease/gill disease.htm 
Try this article it talks about swollen fish gills and what you can try.


----------



## petoira (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks Mousey, I got the water tested at the shop today and there was a lowish reading of nitrites. I was advised to change the water again and use salt again. They said just keep an eye on it and keep the water very clean so I'm going for that just now. The article was interesting though.


----------



## petoira (Feb 25, 2009)

I've had the water tested and it had some nitrites. Have been trying to deal with that and got rid of about 30 young platies to a fish shop. Also took out a bubbles machine and found the gravel was disgusting where the machine was. Also got a tip today to sift dirty water through some filter material and reuse the water so I don't lose too much bacteria. You live and learn!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the bacteria really isn't in the water...it is on all of the surfaces of everything within the tank..
where do you guys get all this crazy information???..you been talkin to lohachata again?... careful..that guys a lunatic..


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Just do some gravel vacs with your water changes. That will get rid of the excess material that is likely behind the nitrites.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Also if you have any ornaments or pieces of wood in the tank it is a good idea to move them each time you do your gravel cleaning. Lots of stuff gets under and behind them. They act as a kind of baffle when the water is being circulated and build up debris there.


----------

